# Letzzz fukkin do this log...



## Boogieman (Friday at 4:31 PM)

I would like to introduce myself, I am Boogie. Some of you know me, most may not. It has been some time since I have been a contributing member of the forum. 

Those of you who know me I am still sorta kicking ass in the gym! But I will say when I did a log I had the best gainzzzzz due to keeping myself accountable. I believe that's the beauty of you/us assholes!!! We keep each other accountable! So please do that here!!! If I'm slacking you best let me know!

Tonight I am kicking this off, after I get home from work. 

To a fucking fantastic year! No this isn't my new years resolution, but this year is going to be epic! Let's GO!!!!!!


----------



## Diesel59 (Friday at 5:39 PM)

I love the enthusiasm. I'm all in.


----------



## Yano (Friday at 5:40 PM)

Welcome Home !


----------



## CJ (Friday at 7:54 PM)

Let's do this!!!   💪


----------



## Robdjents (Friday at 10:47 PM)

Let’s go!!


----------



## DEADlifter (Friday at 11:30 PM)

Get after it bro!


----------



## Boogieman (Yesterday at 1:34 AM)

Thanks fellas! Can't wait to get back into logging my progress. Be off work here shortly, get home and put in some work!


----------



## lifter6973 (Yesterday at 2:02 AM)

Welcome back bro. Relation to the old Satch?


----------



## Thewall (Yesterday at 2:59 AM)

Welcome back!!! Get at it!!


----------



## Boogieman (Yesterday at 4:35 AM)

lifter6973 said:


> Welcome back bro. Relation to the old Satch?


Negative


----------



## Boogieman (Yesterday at 4:36 AM)

1-13-23

Going to ease back into this, yeah I definitely need some work but it will come. On TRT 150mg a week.

I do need to change up my program but for now until I am at least back to where I was I will be doing chest/ticeps, shoulders, back/biceps and legs. 

I did a chest/tri workout 2 days ago, so today was Shoulders, tomorrow will be back/biceps.

208# tonight

Side lat raises
20X16, 25X10, 30X10 this set was easy, I usually start with barbell OHP either Seated or standing.

Seated OHP 
95X10, 115X7, 135X2 this is weak sauce no doubt, but these rookie numbers will improve.

Seated OHP DB
30X20, 15, 15 I easily could have pushed 50's

Front DB raises
20X12, 12, 14

I felt weak, but I also worked all day and came home tired. These numbers will go up no doubt. My home gym I am limited with what I can do. So my workouts will vary but this is a great starting place to start. 

Any suggestions are always welcomed of course and I look forward to making some progress. I have not taken my lifting game too serious for a while so its time to buckle down and get to work.

Thanks gents!


----------

